
A kidnapped crypto executive was reportedly released - justinzollars
http://www.businessinsider.com/kidnapped-crypto-exec-released-after-paying-1-million-bitcoin-ransom-2017-12
======
impostervt
Man the bitcoin fees must have really ticked off the kidnappers.

~~~
justinzollars
Its completely crazy. The world has gone nuts

